# sicks of diets



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i want to loose weight I'm 160-158 depending on the day and i want to go down to 120 and stay there.im sick and tired of diets either i pay someone and eat prepackaged meals or use points and limit what i eat.diet itself has such bad feeling attached to it no one is ever happy when their on a diet
.what happens when i get off the diet.i don't want to not be able to have fries ever again or only be able to have them once a month. anyone have any ideas for a new way to loose weight


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

First of all how tall are you and what size frame do you have ie small medium or large
I don't diet, I eat healthy and once in a while I treat myself eat on moderation


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Go to myfitnesspal.com and setup a profile. Set your goals to maintain weight and do that for a couple weeks until you are making good food choices, then change your goals to losing weight. It is a valuable site and can help you greatly if you go at it honestly. 

If you need help changing your habits I can give you some ideas on how to improve. Good luck to you!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> First of all how tall are you and what size frame do you have ie small medium or large
> I don't diet, I eat healthy and once in a while I treat myself eat on moderation


I agree check online what your ideal HEALTHY weight is according to your height and body type before dropping any pounds it could end up being hugely unhealthy


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

You also must exercise in order to lose weight, especially when you plateau


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Instead of cutting foods out, try portion control. Make your portions slightly smaller and up the excercise! That helped my mum loads! She loves her food too much, and she tried every diet, healthy eating is another thing. Keep eating the foods you love, just in moderation and smaller portions and up the excercise!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Another reccomendation for myfitnesspal.com

Healthy eating and lots of excercise is the key. keep fattening foods to a minimum or for a treat occasionally.

The more you excercise the more you can eat. 

I was feeling hungry on the portion sizes so I upped my excercise to five nights a week from three nights a week. I can still lose weight but I am allowed more to eat. And I am still losing a healthy ammount each week. 1-2 lbs per week.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Skittles, my suggestions is to not look at weight loss as a diet. Think of it as a life-style change. The weight won't come off over night and if you want to keep it off when you get there, you need to have retrained yourself to live in that lifestyle. 

The fries aren't going anywhere. They will be there for the rest of your life - now, while you are losing weight and when you are there and maintaining your weight. My thought is that you have to _learn_ to live with them. That might come off a persnickity but that's not how it is meant. You can still have them, just have to learn when its okay and how often. 

Do you have someone that you admire for a healthy lifestyle of weight loss or weight maintence? What I would suggest is that you try to emulate that person and learn all you can about living with unhealthy and tempting foods. 

You can do it! You have to believe in your mind that you can and then begin to live it out. And then take it day by day. It won't happen overnight so don't get down on yourself if you do enduldge. Remember, it's a lifelong journey.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

pretty much never have fries again, probably the worst food there is, short term diets are extreme, hard to stick to and only work short term.
You really have to change your lifestyle. Stop eating junk food, exercise more. It really is that simple.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I, too have battled my weight, but one of the things I gave up decades ago, was fries. So full of fat, & salt, & expensive. I now can eat a few when others have some to share, but it's just a few, & I don't let myself fall back in love w/them.What Joe said above is right on. You have to change your life. I'm far away from stores now, small fridge, no freezer, little cupboard space, so just getting enough to eat is a major problem here. The "normal" American diet is not a very healthy one, that is why 2/3 of folks have weight problems. Hope I don't get blasted for my ideas.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> pretty much never have fries again, probably the worst food there is, short term diets are extreme, hard to stick to and only work short term.
> You really have to change your lifestyle. Stop eating junk food, exercise more. It really is that simple.


Clearly you've never had my grandmas crispy stuffing...


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Stop eating junk food, exercise more. It really is that simple.


Good concept. Not that simple. :wink:


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i checked and according to bmi i can go all the way down to 110 but to me thats way to skinny so I'm shooting for 120. i know a girl who weights about 110 and she couldn't ride the auction horse she bought cuz she couldn't sit the bucks and i don't want to end up like that


----------

